# Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the internet?



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

Well,in the past 1 year i have  bought a lot of games,many a time paying full 1k for them.I have estimated i have spent 10-15k on games only,which i now regret,i could have saved this same money and got a gaming rig.Now i have a Broadband/Wireline internet connection,and i play games without buying 
I didn't have Broadband before,so i used to use internet through my mobile,Downloading a 1GB file used to take 10 days.I really feel guilty about wasting money on games which are available for free on the internet
I swear i will never buy a game again.
Only big corporations get money from us buying games,While the Publishers get richer,while we get poorer for buying software meant for time-pass,Finish and Delete.
What are your views on this?
We can use the same money for buying/upgrading our PC hardware.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Depends on your conscience, really.


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Well while I do believe in "right to information" and Julian,Anataka and their philosophies somewhat, the business structure that the world currently employs makes us pay our money to obtain this information(game data in this case) by paying for it. I am not a huge fan of how our "system" works,but as long as it is in place, the artists don't get money if noone buys the games. Think about it. What if everyone thought the same about games and did not buy them? (I guess people look forward to that day not because they don't want the artist to not get paid,but that means a reconstruction of the business strategies and models). Anyway,if noone buys,the artists and studios don't get paid and soon,no artists are left in the field to make any more games. And suddenly game development is a dying art. That would be a shame.

As for wasting money,well think about it as spending money on something that gives you pleasure. A 6-10 hour long interactive highly enjoyable movie(thats kinda what a game is).And mental health is important. 
How much money do you spend on clothes per year? We don't "need" clothes. We "want" clothes. So there's no point in wasting money behind clothes either. Same about a car,a flat,movie etc. So lets stop wasting money on these as well and lets use it to buy some other thing that we "want"? Do you see where the logic fails in this??
Lets use your example, you are going to spend money saved from games to build a pc. So that you can play the latest games(and use other softwares) in their full glory. But if there are no games(and softwares) to play,upgrading your pc is pointless. Then you will feel why upgrade your pc when we can use it for something else?? This goes on and on. Its becomes a non-progressive routine.

And as for, "why pay when we can get it for free?" logic, I once again blame the business model. But as long as we are operating under it,the reason not to do it is the same as not stealing a diamond from a store because we can.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I read this somewhere "You want bread. You can wither go the shop and pay the shopkeeper the price and take the bread, making sure that the shopkeeper and the baker both get profit and they continue to make bread. Or you can quickly grab a packet and run away when the shopkeeper took a quick rear view. Either way, you get the bread. It's your decision whether you want to support the baker so as to keep getting the bread, or grab and run until the bakery closes of loss."


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I would like to add the point that we(Indians) need not buy the games,people in the West and in Rich Asian countries will buy games.So that keeps the gaming industry from going bankrupt.


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^ That is just plain stupid. Breaking it up on a country level basis doesn't matter. And you are stereotyping.
You think people in west and rich asian countries are saints? No they are humans. Just like you. And you think all indians are con artists? No. Don't think country wise. Think globally. Just because you are in India,don't exclude it to justify pirating games. 
People over there pirate as much as we do. The moment the sales of a game crashes globally and the company goes in debt,the studio goes bankrupt.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Jripper said:


> ^ That is just plain stupid. Breaking it up on a country level basis doesn't matter. And you are stereotyping.
> You think people in west and rich asian countries are saints? No they are humans. Just like you. And you think all indians are con artists? No. Don't think country wise. Think globally. Just because you are in India,don't exclude it to justify pirating games.
> People over there pirate as much as we do. The moment the sales of a game crashes globally and the company goes in debt,the studio goes bankrupt.



Sales from India don't matter to game Publishers


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

there have to be sales for it to matter
gaming not clicked here yet 

those big corps are getting consolidated into smaller units, maybe some of it is outsourced to local work here


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

What the hell. If it didn't then they wouldn't have sold here. Why do you think they release games here then? Because of the goodness of their hearts? Or for blessings from our sacred land? Please.

Okay lets consider what you are saying for a moment. Indians shouldn't buy games. 
Now the asian and the people in the west think "Why?". Why should they pay for something that you get for free? Because you're greater in might than them? Or are you some superhero? Don't say its because Indians are poor. We have already established the poor business structure. there is no helping it at the moment. And also, games are cheaper here than in the west. That is because our economy on a whole is on a lower level than those countries. So ultimately its a question of why one human should pay for something when another is getting that from free. Because he is born somewhere else(which he has no control over)?? That is some advanced form of racism you just invented there in some weird way.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Jripper said:


> What the hell. If it didn't then they wouldn't have sold here. Why do you think they release games here then? Because of the goodness of their hearts? Or for blessings from our sacred land? Please.
> 
> Okay lets consider what you are saying for a moment. Indians shouldn't buy games.
> *Now the asian and the people in the west think "Why?". Why should they pay for something that you get for free? Because you're greater in might than them? Or are you some superhero? Don't say its because Indians are poor.* We have already established the poor business structure. there is no helping it at the moment. And also, games are cheaper here than in the west. That is because our economy on a whole is on a lower level than those countries. So ultimately its a question of why one human should pay for something when another is getting that from free. Because he is born somewhere else(which he has no control over)?? That is some advanced form of racism you just invented there in some weird way.



No because they have 
"conscience" and "morals"
and they are Rich


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Who told you they have "conscience" and "morals"? There are just as many dirtbags there as there are here. And who told you no Indian has "conscience" and "morals"? 

And I told you not to use the "we are poor" excuse. You are saying the same thing in a different way.
How old are you man? Are you even reading what I am typing out? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## .jRay. (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from internet?*

Put games aside. Indians pirate antiviruses. Ive seen my own brother downloading avg, avast internet security from tpb, They just arent as willing to pay for apps and games, they'd rather buy anything else. Its indian mentality, people prefer saving money rather than spending it. Its the way we think.


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^_ "How much money do you spend on clothes per year? We don't "need" clothes. We "want" clothes. So there's no point in wasting money behind clothes either. Same about a car,a flat,movie etc. So lets stop wasting money on these as well and lets use it to buy some other thing that we "want"? Do you see where the logic fails in this??
Lets use your example, you are going to spend money saved from games to build a pc. So that you can play the latest games(and use other softwares) in their full glory. But if there are no games(and softwares) to play,upgrading your pc is pointless. Then you will feel why upgrade your pc when we can use it for something else?? This goes on and on. Its becomes a non-progressive routine."
_


I said this before.  Stop thinking about this as indians and cubans and chinese and korean. Think globally.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

will it be OK if i post a link to this thread in : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-games/108939-dumbest-things-youve-heard-related-computers.html


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@OP:

Your points are quite valid, but some are stupid. 

*For example*, your smartness is displayed in downloading a pirated copy of a torrent site and then seeding it back and helping the community at large, and then finding a virus free patch for the game which takes considerable patience, but then, you have your own broadband which is quite stupid. You can easily hack your neighbours wifi and use it for your own. If you are good enough you can also block it and use it in its entirety to yourself. 

You can then even, make DVD copies of the game with the patch and sell it to your friends or rather their friends (since you can't always ask for money from friends) or maybe a bunch of school/college kids who don't have their own broadband or slow internet. This way you can make even more money. You can even buy yourself a nVidia Titan for all you know in the long run. Who knows you might drop out of school to pursue a business in piracy and then buy a mass duplicator and make many DVDs and sell locally. Soon you might see yourself faced with extreme demand and limited supply, fuelled with the low broadband penetration, FUPs or downright laziness. You can open multiple branches in the city and see your business grow. At this point it would be worth investing in greasing some palms as an "insurance". Soon you will have reached the pinnacle of your business success in your town/city making it mandatory that you open nationwide branches. Since you have had considerable experience by now, expanding would be easy. Since you never pay taxes, you will have truck loads of money. After reaching nation wide  success, you might attrack a lot of gangsters who will try to extort money from you. Now would be a good idea to side with someone established and get a "premium insurance policy". A few trips to Dubai/Karachi should help. 

30 years from now, you would be sipping coffee in an expensive restaurant in the Grand Hyatt, sitting beside Dawood/xyz daddy gangsta in Dubai and showing him off the latest Alienware MXX9000 and telling him, I got this coz this has absolutely no VFM, just like me. It's just that, they don't produce much AAA games these days, so I can only use this for "Angry Birds: Mars edition" and "Plant vs RoboZombies : 8"



-----------------------------------


In case I have failed to make my point, buy games, save the industry 





Spoiler



Buy games, steal bread


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

just visualise once:
you are a game coder

and you see some stupid hell-fella downloading your game from the internet for free whereas it should have been bought for merely 1k ..

what will you feel like ??  ??


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^ @sarath That was excellent.

@Mastercool8695 There is a recent game devloping game which used this stunt on people who pirated the game.  I am forgetting the name, but in the game,those with the pirated copy saw the games they developed inside the game being pirated. Lol. gameception


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Sarath said:


> @OP:
> 
> Your points are quite valid, but some are stupid.
> 
> ...




awesome answer..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



mastercool8695 said:


> just visualise once:
> you are a game coder
> 
> and you see some stupid hell-fella downloading your game from the internet for free whereas it should have been bought for merely 1k ..
> ...




I guess all the games that you have currently are purchased by you? 


Spoiler



Not.




I don't care about game-coders lol.Why should I?



Jripper said:


> ^ @sarath That was excellent.
> 
> @Mastercool8695 There is a recent game devloping game which used this stunt on people who pirated the game.  I am forgetting the name, but in the game,those with the pirated copy saw the games they developed inside the game being pirated. Lol. gameception



It was called Game Dev Tycoon.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Jripper said:


> ^ @sarath That was excellent.
> 
> @Mastercool8695 There is a recent game devloping game which used this stunt on people who pirated the game.  I am forgetting the name, but in the game,those with the pirated copy saw the games they developed inside the game being pirated. Lol. gameception




please tell me if you can remember..
i'll buy that when i get into college this year (more probably, next year..  )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Pirating is fine in India.But remember You get what you pay.

If you don't buy you won't get multi-player experience and have to be a leecher searching for hacks.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Sarath said:


> @OP:
> 
> Your points are quite valid, but some are stupid.
> 
> ...



Stealing Wi-Fi is too cumbersome


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I guess all the games that you have currently are purchased by you?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



thanks for the name of the game..
and just to shut your pie hole : i dont play much games..
only play those which are available for free (pure freeware, from Google play) till now..



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Stealing Wi-Fi is too cumbersome




@sarath : 



Spoiler



see ... you gave him one more idea ..


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

_"I don't care about game-coders lol.Why should I?"_


This is the "As long as it doesn't affect me,I don't give a ****" logic. And also, first stop thinking we are all high and mighty and never pirated a game in our lives. Atleast I have. Quite a few infact. But I have also, bought every single game that I liked or anticpated before its release. We are talking about whether or not you "should" pirate games. Thats the conversation. Its not "have you ever pirated a game?" 

But I would buy every single game that I play the day I get a job. On the other hand, saying that we should never buy a game and save the money for it is just plain weird.
You are simply not getting the point. If enough people think like you do,there won't be any more games being developed. And don't start the "rich and western people will buy it" dialogue.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



mastercool8695 said:


> thanks for the name of the game..
> *and just to shut your pie hole : i dont play much games..
> only play those which are available for free (pure freeware, from Google play) till now..*




Good,so please chill and enjoy Angry Turds on you Phone/tab
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________-


Just for people who don't know *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/...dvd-collection-pictures-here.html#post1603234

I also have Mass effect 3 and Darksiders 2.you can check my steam and origin accounts if you like
I am simply fed up of buying games.



Jripper said:


> _"I don't care about game-coders lol.Why should I?"_
> 
> 
> This is the "As long as it doesn't affect me,I don't give a ****" logic. And also, first stop thinking we are all high and mighty and never pirated a game in our lives. Atleast I have. Quite a few infact. But I have also, bought every single game that I liked or anticpated before its release. We are talking about whether or not you "should" pirate games. Thats the conversation. Its not "have you ever pirated a game?"
> ...



There are people who will still buy games,Like CoD fanboys for example.



Jripper said:


> _"I don't care about game-coders lol.Why should I?"_
> 
> 
> This is the "As long as it doesn't affect me,I don't give a ****" logic. And also, first stop thinking we are all high and mighty and never pirated a game in our lives. Atleast I have. Quite a few infact. But I have also, bought every single game that I liked or anticpated before its release. We are talking about whether or not you "should" pirate games. Thats the conversation. Its not "have you ever pirated a game?"
> ...



There are people who will still buy games,Like CoD fanboys for example.







Isn't something obvious here.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I am more of a console guy and what PC piracy is doing is pushing more developers to make games for consoles both in quantity and quality. From the PC first, console next, the time has come when PC gfx are being reduced to concentrate more on the console dev (Crysis 2 anyone  )


I was actually shocked to hear the Red Dead Redemption didn't even come to PC :O  If that isn't a bad sign..... what is...


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

"There are people who will still buy games,Like CoD fanboys for example."

That is some retarded logic right there. So you mean to say noone exists anymore who buys anything other than CoD?  Wonder why other game studios are still up then. And how on earth do games like bioshock infinite sell? Astonishing. Tiny little mercurial aliens must be buying them I guess.

And noone is judging you. You already said in the first post that you have bought a lot of games before. 
Its the "we should not ever buy any more games" logic of yours which is flawed.
If you need to feel good about yourself for wanting to stay a pirate then just ask for it. Stop trying to justify it with some twisted logic which crumbles under basic levels of observation and scrutiny.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^^ its not about angry birds..
in fact i have played it just once that too on a friends phone..

and the google play was just an example..
there are lots of freeware games also (flash ones) which just rely on adverts..

and i completely support *Jripper* on this : 





Jripper said:


> _"I don't care about game-coders lol.Why should I?"_
> 
> 
> This is the "As long as it doesn't affect me,I don't give a ****" logic. And also, first stop thinking we are all high and mighty and never pirated a game in our lives. Atleast I have. Quite a few infact. But I have also, bought every single game that I liked or anticpated before its release. We are talking about whether or not you "should" pirate games. Thats the conversation. Its not "have you ever pirated a game?"
> ...







Jripper said:


> "There are people who will still buy games,Like CoD fanboys for example."
> 
> That is some retarded logic right there. So you mean to say noone exists anymore who buys anything other than CoD?  Wonder why other game studios are still up then. And how on earth do games like bioshock infinite sell? Astonishing. Tiny little mercurial aliens must be buying them I guess.
> 
> ...




tell me you did a PHD in English...
man.. your english is just awesome..  really..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Isn't something obvious here
@Jripper :
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/273/3/a/why_so_serious_troll_face_by_memoryman15-d5gbs7y.png



Spoiler



This thread is a fail.I was expecting some trolls to turn up and post some entertaining replies like "Piracy>rapes" or something like that
where is iChaitanya/Chaitanya2106 btw.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^^ @commander's spoiler : nobody knows..
maybe he has ditched this id and has made a new one to start things afresh like a good TDF member..

anyways, good creativity there.. ^^ 


we should have kept this for some more time but you said





> This thread is a fail



so,


this is the first time i'm seeing one admin and one mod on a single thread for such a long time..


----------



## Jripper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

_"And I told you not to use the "we are poor" excuse. You are saying the same thing in a different way.
How old are you man? Are you even reading what I am typing out? *Or are you just trolling?*"_


I said this in post number 11. And I will tell you why at times it isn't that obvious. The same reason people propose to a girl on april fool's day(Yes I have seen people do that ). Because it is often a convenient way out of an argument. So yeah,thats why it wasn't as obvious. Or rather I don't treat it that way.
I am not saying you were not trolling though. I don't remember seeing another senseless thread/post from you in this forum so you could be right and trolling all along. Call me paranoid in that case. 

I love the drawing though. 

@mastercool No man I am just an engineer(doomed)  And thanks,but its normal english. Just with proper punctuation


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

valve, thq, sony, electronic arts all had lay-offs in these past few months

so the big corps are getting smaller 

and fez is right up there in the charts


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ @commander's spoiler : nobody knows..
> maybe he has ditched this id and has made a new one to start things afresh like a good TDF member..
> 
> anyways, good creativity there.. ^^
> ...



that was the point.make a flame/trollbait title and OP,attract some trolls,and enjoy  the entertaining replies in the thread 

@mods


Spoiler



please dont ban me


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Jripper said:


> _"And I told you not to use the "we are poor" excuse. You are saying the same thing in a different way.
> How old are you man? Are you even reading what I am typing out? *Or are you just trolling?*"_
> 
> 
> ...





exactly..

but i thought, may be some bad day at office or maybe he calculated the total Games Prices he has paid or so..


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@OP: 

On a more serious note, you are free to do what you feel like. No one can force you to buy games or ask you to pirate. But you are wrong in one aspect...

On a much broader perspective, piracy is important for a country like India. It is not just a matter of affordability. Gaming is not taken seriously in India. It is considered expensive and unproductive for a nation highly dependent on the future of young adults. So piracy is atleast doing it's little part in sensitising the populace at large about what these games are all about. If today, right at this moment, everyone stopped pirating then slowly the gaming culture in India, would not necessarily die but rather become defunct. A lot of people would not know of or would have not heard of AAA title like Tomb Raider or Bioshock Infinity for example. A lot of my friends hide and play games since it is such a taboo. If they had to pay for those games, they would rather give up gaming than buy them. 

This is the piracy problem of our country. 

The good thing about piracy is, it lets a lot more people enjoy gaming and sooner or later they realise that they can support the publishers by buying the game. Although the bigger motivation is getting the game at launch or playing online etc...but still...as our economy progresses, we would have a lot of financially capable gamers, rather than financially strong non-pirating non-gamers. In the long run, piracy would bring a lot more people to buy games as the word spreads. 

Now some people pirate games even though they can afford them...now that is cheap 



-----------------


Luckily in India, the shift to buying legally is happening slowly, which can be seen in the fact that we have official channels and distributors for new games and have launch releases with respectable sales. Adverts on TV for PS3 and Xbox show that the India gamer is being recognised and respected.   

We are also going to see local production of game discs for PS3 soon which is great news. 


-----------------


In the long run as piracy decreases, we might see an Indian gaming developer which might produce quality indigenous games. Maybe some of us would be working for an India gaming company instead of a foreign one. 


-----------------


Things are looking bright 























---------------------------------------------------









Coming to the one line where you were wrong. 




> *Only big corporations get money from us buying games,While the Publishers get richer,while we get poorer for buying software meant for time-pass,Finish and Delete.*




This one line eeks of immaturity and I am not saying this in a bad way. Well, it is just plain wrong. Don't say that. You can pirate all you want but not using this stupid excuse. 

Now you are just an average gamer but as you grow older, you will want to learn more about the developers, their next releases, whats happening in the gaming industry etc. You will realise that just like how you will grow up to get a job and earn and have a family, so do the developers who produce games. At the end of the day, even they need to earn and live like the rest of us. Also if you follow the gaming industry properly you will realise that it is running at a loss and is declining. We will have fewer games as time progresses. Many studios are shutting down and if this carries on, we won't have many quality games to play. Infact many are shifting to mobile and tablet gaming which is looking more lucrative right now. It takes really long to develop at game and it takes considerable skill and effort. 

Even if you pirate the game, atleast respect the game and the people working behind it. So please don't use that as an excuse.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Sarath said:


> @OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why didn't this thread attract enough trolls 

The quote for which you have replied stuff in bold,is the standard reply what pirates give in defense of piracy(I am saying this with experience,after a little "incident" that happened on serial gamers group on FB)
I was trying to imitate the standard "People who buy games are fools" pirate


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why didn't this thread attract enough trolls



I am sorry to say but you failed as a trollbait


Will shut this thread down by the end of the day


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



> Why didn't this thread attract enough trolls



here i am..
tell me how to troll
or should i Google ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Sarath said:


> I am sorry to say but you failed as a trollbait
> 
> 
> Will shut this thread down by the end of the day



I know 
I tried a similar trick on IVG but everyone said it was too obvious






I will never become a troll


----------



## Inceptionist (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I know
> I tried a similar trick on IVG but everyone said it was too obvious
> 
> 
> ...



Thread title is way too long. It was obvious when I read it.
Instead you should have written 'Is buying games good for us?' or 'I'm broke because I don't pirate' something similar.


----------



## cooldude94 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

EA recently had lots of lay off many game companies are in losses if we dont support the developer how can we get awesome games ? the games though should be priced according to purchasing power of a country still 1000 rs is a very good value for a game you spend hours playing . its the console games which are overpriced 2500-3000 for a game is ridiculous .


----------



## Makx (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Its the mentality, when windows 8 was available at 700/2000, so me and my cousin thought we should finally get a legal copy of windows for ourselves when Microsoft is giving it so cheap or affordable prices.
But my aunt was like no way, why should we pay money for that when we can get it for free, while her husband earns around 3 Lakhs per month.
So I bought two copies and gave one secretly to my cousin.



Inceptionist said:


> 'I'm broke because I don't pirate' something similar.


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

hmm... 
can see how this can be the problem. one well geared char in any mmo is worth a year's supply of meatspace clothes. 

you would not want kids demanding wagons of smurfberries or mighty eagles on their birthdays, instead of say a football or something. and think that has already started happening


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Makx said:


> Its the mentality, when windows 8 was available at 700/2000, so me and my cousin thought we should finally get a legal copy of windows for ourselves when Microsoft is giving it so cheap or affordable prices.
> But my aunt was like no way, why should we pay money for that when we can get it for free, while *his* husband earns around 3 Lakhs per month.
> So I bought two copies and gave one secretly to my cousin.



Your Aunt is a guy? 



/s


----------



## Makx (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

it was a typo but it wont be a matter of shock in the near future


----------



## Nerevarine (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



> Even if you pirate the game, atleast respect the game and the people working behind it. So please don't use that as an excuse.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Trolling or not, CommanderShawnzer has a point.

Earlier we had this concept of devs + publishers releasing a "demo" version of their game for free. People used to download that demo, play it and then make a decision of buying the game. This used to be a good system.

PS: I know you can't judge a game from its "demo", but still the developer was giving you a chance to take a peek into their game. Now its like, you buy a ridiculous game and get disappointed. Better pirate it first and if you feel the developer deserved money, buy it later.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



ico said:


> Trolling or not, CommanderShawnzer has a point.
> 
> Earlier we had this concept of devs + publishers releasing a "demo" version of their game for free. People used to download that demo, play it and then make a decision of buying the game. This used to be a good system.
> 
> PS: I know you can't judge a game from its "demo", but still the developer was giving you a chance to take a peek into their game. Now its like, you buy a ridiculous game and get disappointed. *Better pirate it first and if you feel the developer deserved money, buy it later.*



That's what I think a good solution. Download a DVD rip, and crack and test the game. then purchase the license key and apply it to the dvd ripped game


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Piracy isn't something which is completely wrong and completely right. It's somewhere there in between. Shades of grey?

Indie games however should never be pirated. They aren't created by gamestudios/publishers having millions of $$$.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

It's piracy who made Photoshop and PC games so popular. But, one must always realise the efforts developer put into making a product and purchase a legit copy, or a cut-down version of the software or move to open source.


----------



## theterminator (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

if i had the money , i wud've purchased every game i played


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

one of my friends bought Batman Arkam Asylum and Assassins Creed Revelations. After installation, he was frustrated that the DRM doesn't allows to play the game without the disk. So, he went the pirate way there after.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Luffy said:


> one of my friends bought Batman Arkam Asylum and Assassins Creed Revelations. After installation, he was frustrated that the *DRM doesn't allows to play the game without the disk.* So, he went the pirate way there after.



thats a maggot compared to the B!tchy DRM's we have today


----------



## pratyush997 (May 12, 2013)

*.*



Luffy said:


> one of my friends bought Batman Arkam Asylum and Assassins Creed Revelations. After installation, he was frustrated that the DRM doesn't allows to play the game without the disk. So, he went the pirate way there after.


The reason why no dvd cracks exist. 
Even i had sane issue with gta iv.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Its piracy which led to drm.


----------



## max_snyper (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I read this whole thread to understand what this is all about.....few pointers which i would like to add which is my POV...

1.Gamers in India would not have even guessed what is gaming all about if piracy was not booming in India. Coz we know our Broadband status then and now (major game that was pirated in after 2000 was CS.....that led people to buy legit copy of the game when steam was launched) 
2.Now-a-days games which are launched are not that up to the mark as they were till 2005~2006....if cod-1-2,battlefield 1....that kind of games were launched today i would have purchased it in a flash.
3.Gaming industry is downsizing not because of the game piracy....but because they are not able to produce quality games as they did few years back....They are just into money making business just like other businesses......no quality just quantity.Studio bosses just want profit on any crap they sell.
4.Now as they know India has to potential business hub for gaming industry, They are launching AAA titles with the world release. Before they use to think India is not a profitable country for gaming...just as Apple thought then as well as now.
5.Gamers in India are now more mature than they were before,If they like the game they buy it...and sell figures show that games are being sold in India legally.(Many order it before the release for premium content)
6.We gamers are blessed, As we are paying a fraction of the money what people around the world are paying...so in a way its saving.(Leave alone Consoles...)
7.Mobile/Tablet platform are for casual gamers....hardcore gamers will not be satisfied by puny games that are available on these platforms.
8.My only suggestion to game developers are please release you games when it is totally bug free & w/o the glitches.(i wouldnt mind if it has a good story and background too......no old cr** in new package please)
9.You buy your game for your own leisure time....so its not that somebody is forcing you to buy it.....if you are too conscious to buy a game then dont buy it instead join some other activity.(swimming,gym,cycling....heck even jumping off a cliff would do....hehe just joking)
10.Piracy has setup a platform for gaming in India...now its time for it to leave coz, Gaming has been a part of life (yes...only few of us are blessed with that privilege).

Reading the above....you would not be able to judge my stand on piracy....but i'm not against it nor for it.


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



max_snyper said:


> 7.Mobile/Tablet platform are for casual gamers....hardcore gamers will not be satisfied by puny games that are available on these platforms.



mobile/ tablet has focus on casual and social games. casual games just mean a simple to understand and repetitive game, that can still be hardcore. such games are coming on consoles too. subwaysurfers is hardcore.   
some of the mmos are too brutal... try midgard rising.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Its piracy which led to drm.



piracy was always there. first you made games which only 1 person can play, and then cd keys....


----------



## max_snyper (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@Anorion...Mobile/Tablet will always be for casual gaming.....Try suggesting these game to a fps,tps hardcore....you will get what i meant...they are good for few hours but in the long run they dont satisfy the thrill as the deus-ex,gta,cod,battlefiled...etc provide. 
Touch here...touch there(screen) to control the character or whatever......just doesnt work out...!!!!


----------



## Sarath (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



ico said:


> ...Earlier we had this concept of devs + publishers releasing a "demo" version of their game for free. People used to download that demo, play it and then make a decision of buying the game. This used to be a good system.... <snipped>



The demos are now called games and the games are called paid DLCs     ( I wish I was joking...  )


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Pirate bad games and pay for good games. But pay the "Indian" price and not $50-60  //Other than Indie games ofc.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I buy ALL my games; but usually wait for a price drop. Don't really mind waiting a year or two when there are many good games from previous years which have price drops


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

This is the state of gaming in my organization:


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Kl@w-24 said:


> This is the state of gaming in my organization:
> 
> View attachment 10489


ha ha ha ha


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Sarath said:


> The demos are now called games and the games are called paid DLCs     ( I wish I was joking...  )



I aggree that, see what happened to Simcity. We bought a buggy Demo version of a game at 1500. The full version yet to come as All DLC which will cost more than $100.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^^ Pirate it. If they've got the right to rip us off, we also have the same right.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Pirate from a*****e companies like EA, but please don't pirate from Valve.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pirate from a*****e companies like EA, but please don't pirate from Valve.



its not as if valve really cares about gamers, All they are doing these days in minting money. Look at cs:go. For 6 months they just left it hanging, they dont listen to the gamers and they have hardly fixed any issues with the game. So much for valve. Gone are the golden days when valve really meant something. Now its just like EA.



ico said:


> ^^ Pirate it. If they've got the right to rip us off, we also have the same right.





this forum is antipiracy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pirate from a*****e companies like EA, but please don't pirate from Valve.


Don't pirate even from EA. Forgot the SimCity DRM?


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Well, EA is an a*****e, just like Ubisoft. If they use harsh measures to tie us down, they deserve it. Valve does not use anything as such, only Steam.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, EA is an a*****e, just like Ubisoft. If they use harsh measures to tie us down, they deserve it. Valve does not use anything as such, only Steam.



valve deserves to get screwed for not releasing proper games.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I remember a same topic thread in the past... 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Now i have a Broadband/Wireline internet connection,and i play games without buying


That doesn't mean u r getting a game for FREE...
downloading a game from internet (u will pay for bandwidth it + the electricity bill)
u will only get for FREE if a frnd gives it u 


U want money for your hardwork don't u? same is the case with gaming companies.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

i sometimes buy, sometimes pirate. we can't change people with a paragraph of text. most pirates are anyways not potential customers. but try to buy whenever you can.


----------



## TheSloth (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



ico said:


> ^^ *Pirate it*. If they've got the right to rip us off, we also have the same right.



Nooooooo, this shouldn't have come from you.   Never expected this sentence from you.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



ico said:


> ^^ Pirate it. If they've got the right to rip us off, we also have the same right.


Some games worth Pirating


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Swapnil26sps said:


> Nooooooo, this shouldn't have come from you.   Never expected this sentence from you.



i got banned for saying exactly that.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Swapnil26sps said:


> Nooooooo, this shouldn't have come from you.   Never expected this sentence from you.


Read the posts above. Context.


----------



## TheSloth (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@ico : ok...if the game is not worth of paying the big amount, do we get pirated version? Or I didn't understand what you mean to say. Can you explain?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Swapnil26sps said:


> ok...if the game is not worth of paying the big amount, do we get pirated version? Or I didn't understand what you mean to say. Can you explain?


Read the posts above my post. You'll get the context/point.

A minor tweaked FIFA costing Rs. 1299 is each year. Old wine in new bottle. Practically it only contains player transfers. They don't even release player transfer updates (patches) after a while. But hey, they will release a new game for Rs. 1299.

Then this concept of DLC is being exploited to leech more $$$ out of people. Earlier we had game "demos" available for free which contained some gameplay. You could try out a game before making a decision of buying. Now a company hypes up their game bigtime, they don't even release a "demo" version, people buy the game on launchday and get screwed.

Only few companies are doing everything right. For example, CD Projekt Red.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



ico said:


> Read the posts above my post. You'll get the context/point.
> 
> A minor tweaked FIFA costing Rs. 1299 is each year. Old wine in new bottle. Practically it only contains player transfers. They don't even release player transfer updates (patches) after a while. But hey, they will release a new game for Rs. 1299.
> 
> ...



so we should buy games on cd's and not on DVD's and digital downloads 



because cd's have demo games.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I just realized,Piracy is VERY important for the sales of a certain device...........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I just realized,Piracy is VERY important for the sales of a certain device...........



did you meant to say wii-u ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

the only games i bought were in form of cassettes which I used to play on a 100 rs console.


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I just realized,Piracy is VERY important for the sales of a certain device...........



haha which one? it may be that the prices are actually cheaper


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Anorion said:


> haha which one? it may be that the prices are actually cheaper



External HDD's


----------



## d3p (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

What if most of games publisher are bankrupted due to Piracy ???
Though its not something new. Ex. THQ..Gone.

Or what if we dont get games for PC anymore other than consoles ???

Just another way of seeing the problem....


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I think we should respect developers who bring us these games. But I completely agree with ico that there should be a demo/trial version of the game to atleast have a look and decide whether I want to buy the whole game as it used to be in the old days. You also can't murder piracy at once as it has some positive effects too especially in developing countries.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Luffy said:


> the only games i bought were in form of cassettes which I used to play on a 100 rs console.



You mean cartridges and the console is a reengineered NES system.

I can't believe that so many people have played the so called video games during childhood and no one knows that it is the Nintendo NES reengineered.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Nope.. Piracy isnt the answer even for a ripping EA simply because we have much lowered pricing (Region based) in our so called "developing-country" and you still have a choice to wait for reviews/price drops and buy if you care your money. But giving just another bullshit reason to defend piracy is only going to cost the pc gamers themselves as the developers/publishers will be happy to shift onto console rather than going bankrupt.


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean cartridges and the console is a reengineered NES system.
> 
> I can't believe that so many people have played the so called video games during childhood and no one knows that it is the Nintendo NES reengineered.



In those days , the attitude was "who the  cares".


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Yeah remember those 999999999 in 1 game casettes lol


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Nerevarine said:


> Yeah remember those 999999999 in 1 game casettes lol



Lol * 9999999 times, 

Contra was like the ultimate game I wanted to play, some of the popular titles were : Super Mario Bros. (Mario n Luigi ) , Adventure Island ( I tell you this was an ultimate game ) , Tetris, Tennis (Level 5 double player = awesome) , Donkey-gong (something like that) , Sky Destroyer, one more aeroplane game i am not remembering, Olympics , and many more .. 999999999 one of them .


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I had a special version of contra that let you choose which level to start from  
That was my most prized possession and all my friends wanted it ..
Anyways, i think we are going offtopic lol


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Nerevarine said:


> I had a special version of contra that let you choose which level to start from
> That was my most prized possession and all my friends wanted it ..
> *Anyways, i think we are going offtopic lol*



OP's mission is to bring people to


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I still play those games on a NES emulator on pc.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Nothing beats completing all 50 levels of 'snow bros' in one go.

Nothing beats completing all 50 levels of 'snow bros' in one go.


----------



## FireBallFive (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

We can Pirate the game, I'll give an example.


Lets say Battlefield 3.

You buy the game,

Advantages-
-Play with your friend.
-Can share your game stats online (show off).
-Achievements.
-Play the campaign.

Disadvantages
-You loose cash.


You pirate the game,

Advantages-
-You didn't pay for it, i.e free.

Disadvantage-
-You can only play on single player campaign.
-You cannot play Multiplayer with your friends.
-You cannot share your stats.
-Get bored in 1 day after you complete the game.

The thing is you need to buy the game to enjoy its full content.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> External HDD's



what about internals ??


----------



## TheSloth (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

yeah. even i got bored playing games against CPU. now want to test myself and see on which level i am. That's why waiting for price drop.
We can continue about Video Games here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/81760-old-tv-video-games.html


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah. even i got bored playing games against CPU. now want to test myself and see on which level i am. That's why waiting for price drop.
> We can continue about Video Games here.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/81760-old-tv-video-games.html



That link gave me a :

*i.imgur.com/xwoc0hD.png

WTF


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^use FireFox



mastercool8695 said:


> what about internals ??



so what do you propose are the uses of an External HDD? to backup .docs,pdf's,fu(kin family photos and videos  Is > 1TB really required for those things ?
thats just a stupid marketing ploy  to make their product seem more "legit"


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Let me quote the line which I always tell in a piracy related thread. 



> The choice of buying or pirating is up to the user. its by choice.



Nothing can be done. as long as people don't what piracy does to a company, gaming companies will get closed.

EDIT: and kids will be kids.. they cant ask for money for game, nor for bandwidth


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RCuber said:


> Let me quote the line which I always tell in a piracy related thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who's the kid here bro?


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> who's the kid here bro?



that's a proverb..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RCuber said:


> that's a proverb..



Nice *www.channelregister.co.uk/Design/graphics/icons/comment/trollface_48.png  proverb btw


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Ha its even worse, right now kickstarter and early access on steam are monetizing
- alpha access (wth)
- beta access
- secret dev access forums
- fancy forum titles
- in game items
- exclusive donor namea within game

All before the game gets made. This is for indie titles as well

And then there are expansion packs and consumables, you can never really buy out all aspects of the game, and if you do or crack it, there is very little game left over to play


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Half the damn country is not properly equipped to handle legit games. How the hell am I supposed to enjoy a game with 500+ latency and 2 gigs of update every time I run a distributor client through a stupid FUP  ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Plus, Steam doesn't allows downloads on Proxy .

At the college hostel, some friends did buy CS:GO (flipkart) but found that even the stupid steam installer required internet connection not behind a proxy (same is used by college), the only internet source at that time was college's LAN. Valve should allow downloads through the website using http or ftp links and an offline steam installer too rather than depending on UDP protocol.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



FireBallFive said:


> We can Pirate the game, I'll give an example.
> 
> 
> Lets say Battlefield 3.
> ...



with proper cracks & patches u can play online.. most of the games..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RohanM said:


> with proper cracks & patches u can play online.. most of the games..



I dont think you can play Battlefield 3 online. And till there is no work around for SimCity 2013. Lets not discuss it here.

Anyway I said goodbye to EA. No matter what/how BF4/NFS games are I am not going to give a single penny to them.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RohanM said:


> with proper cracks & patches u can play online.. most of the games..


I hope you arent talking about those age old strategy games that can be logged into pirated servers hosted in India and Singapore.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



rakesh_ic said:


> I hope you arent talking about those age old strategy games that can be logged into pirated servers hosted in India and Singapore.



I am not talking abt bf3 .. my bad... I played gta 4 online with cracks ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^Bro, dont mention the crack names here in TDF..edit it ASAP


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RohanM said:


> with proper cracks & patches u can play online.. most of the games..



most but not all. especially most of the new titles are deeply tied to an online account which makes it impossible to crack multiplayer. it is a good move as long as it is not annoying for the legit purchaser. those who pirate also tend to cheat in multiplayer and there'd no way to stop them.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@OP: lets say you are correct, piracy is right, then according to you , theft is also correct, stealing things.. why pay money when u can steal it for free?
then why punish thiefs ? break the judicial system
and then according to your point of view,  rape should also be correct, why love a girl when you can "rape" her to satisfy yourself...
why fast track courts and new laws and everything for girls..

so in overall, as per you pov, piracy is good for a gamer, and hence theft is good for thieves, and thus rape is thing done by rapists. right?

you know what, you will say i am wrong, why? cuz there are women who are in your family, and same in my family, so you know the value of their respect and we respect women , in and outside our family.
but you'll say that piracy of games is right, why? cuz there is no relative of yours who owns or runs a gaming organization... so you dont know the value of what it takes to make a game and what respect they deserve?

i've read this whole thread, and all i want to ask is a ques. to OP: How old are you man??

the first page of this thread contains some great comments after reading which, any "sincere human being" could get the point... the first page was enough and i respect the posts made on that page by those sincere people...
PERIOD.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@Shivam 
your comment was a much needed full stop to this thread, but sorry for bumping it..

I buy games when i have money, and i pirate when i dont. And as a seasoned gamer, i play 3-4 new games every month, and maybe 10 games over a vacation period. Being unemployed, purchasing every game is unrealistic.

So, is it justified that i pirate games when i cannot afford it? 
When i pirate, the publisher doesnt lose money actually. They lose money only when i was willing to pay, but decided not to. 
Age of Empires II, during its popularity, cost Rs2599. I still remember. It was back in 2001 or something. AOE II Multiplayer tourneys were a rage in Delhi back then.
Rs 2599 is extremely expensive even a decade later. We loved the game, but no way would we spend Rs 2599 . Rs2000 was our friggin monthly pocket money. 

But thanks to piracy, we could appreciate the technological prowess of the gaming industry, and praise Microsoft as a company for being such a diverse corporation and in giving quality products, a laurel which was a luxury to them thanks to their crappy Windows Me and Windows 2000. Microsoft groomed the generation for a step up in gaming, as most of the adopters were from Mario/Contra background.

I feel piracy helped the gaming industry grow. if there was no piracy, gaming would have been limited to the elite rich class and confined to developed nations like US,UK,Japan,S.Korea etc

In short--
If a rich kid pirates game, its not nice
If a poor kid living under lower-medium class society pirates game, its fine.

Thats my verdict.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



mikael_schiffer said:


> @Shivam
> your comment was a much needed full stop to this thread, but sorry for bumping it..
> 
> I buy games when i have money, and i pirate when i dont. And as a seasoned gamer, i play 3-4 new games every month, and maybe 10 games over a vacation period. Being unemployed, purchasing every game is unrealistic.
> ...



a poor kid who is a SEASONED gamer, and despite being a SEASONED gamer, he plays 3-4 new games every month....

honestly this comment is below my standards but i ask you a question, will you like it if you know that the girl you r going to marry with, has got forcibly  *loved* by a few, actually thousands of POOR people, who weren't able to get a prostitute or girlfriend and so they cheated to this girl... and somehow made a lot of love with force on her LOL...  

if u understand my question, you'll not stay poor anymore..
if u reply to it again, i'll understand how old are you....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Shivam24 said:


> @OP: lets say you are correct, piracy is right, then according to you , theft is also correct, stealing things.. why pay money when u can steal it for free?
> then why punish thiefs ? break the judicial system
> and then according to your point of view,  rape should also be correct, why love a girl when you can "rape" her to satisfy yourself...
> why fast track courts and new laws and everything for girls..
> ...



Piracy is not theft. The closest it comes to is counterfeiting, which like piracy comes under copyright infringement.

The reason is that the data that you copy is your own unlicensed replica, even if identical to the original, and the developer/ distributor has not lost it's unsold boxes when you pirated it via <insert source here>.

It would be stealing if you broke into a shop or the developer's/publisher's office and took away the physical media that stores the data. Hell even if you went in and copied the data from their computers into your own media that would be piracy+breaking and entering. It would not be theft.

That does not mean I condone piracy at all. Rather, all I am doing is pointing out that stealing and piracy are not the same and should not be considered the same.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Piracy is not theft. The closest it comes to is counterfeiting, which like piracy comes under copyright infringement.
> 
> The reason is that the data that you copy is your own unlicensed replica, even if identical to the original, and the developer/ distributor has not lost it's unsold boxes when you pirated it via <insert source here>.
> 
> ...



you can point out thousand more excuses in favor of piracy, gr8 job. well done..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Shivam24 said:


> you can point out thousand more excuses in favor of piracy, gr8 job. well done..



If that was sarcasm and/or mockery, it was not appreciated 

If I was pointing in favour of piracy I would not have stated piracy is copyright infringement. Not once did I justify piracy in my previous post.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Shivam24 said:


> you can point out thousand more excuses in favor of piracy, gr8 job. well done..



he didn't ...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RCuber said:


> he didn't ...



this...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Piracy is not theft. The closest it comes to is counterfeiting, which like piracy comes under copyright infringement.
> 
> The reason is that the data that you copy is your own unlicensed replica, even if identical to the original, and the developer/ distributor has not lost it's unsold boxes when you pirated it via <insert source here>.
> 
> ...



+1. 

well said, piracy does not amount to theft. Because you arent stealing anything, you are just replicating.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

okay.. time to do some minor correction.. Instead of using the words theft / stealing.. let use the words.. illegal and unethical. 

Until harsher punishments are implemented for copyright violations, nothing can be done till then(unless the person pirating stops doing so).

Games apart, the Indian film industry is heavily affected, they would concentrate on curbing piracy in Movie industry first. I hate it when my brother asks me to "download" the latest movies.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Well I am bit deflecting from the topic  but then I couldnt resist saying it just like Games one could not say the same for academic journals. Authors of these journals are students or faculties who spend a lot of time in writing these articles and aint paid anything for article being published. Then student/faculty involved in editorial board are also not paid anything but then come these database like JStor, LexisNexis, Manupatra etc who charge exorbitantly for a single article. Their subscription are damn expensive for a student. I guess academic work at least the e-copy should be free as a printed copy of course require publishing cost.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Well, I dont care much about big corps. But I never downloaded and never will an Indie game. Thats just bad to download it for free even when the devs of Indie games gave you an option of paying from 1$ to X$. And I too never buy  a fresh game which is selling at a whooping price of $50-60. Instead I wait for its price to come down and play other games meanwhile (read Dota or other single player games that I bought at good deals).

Come to think of it, we can spend Rs 1000 - 2000 at BBQ nation and other food spots so easily. But we dont find it good to pay even $1 for Indie games


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Stop Piracy, Steal original Game DVDs


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Nerevarine said:


> Stop Piracy, Steal original Game DVDs









I saw that as a siggy of some Digitian two years back.
but it said "Kill piracy, Steal original CDs"
or maybe kill was stop.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Nerevarine said:


> Stop Piracy, Steal original Game DVDs



Good one. I have been seeing for long that pirates are blamed as thief, so why not fulfilling the blaming.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

Oh wow thread went full circle...

These arguments are from 10 years ago and predate digital distribution channels
Support, bandwidth for updates, multiplayer servers all get affected by pirates, affecting both other players and the company as well. Pirates hog resources meant for paying users unnaturaly.
Games get affected much more than music or movies because they are not performed in stadiums, screened in theatres or broadcast on tv... There is only one way of consuming them


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Anorion said:


> Oh wow thread went full circle...
> 
> These arguments are from 10 years ago and predate digital distribution channels
> Support, bandwidth for updates, multiplayer servers all get affected by pirates, affecting both other players and the company as well. Pirates hog resources meant for paying users unnaturaly.
> *Games get affected much more than music or movies because they are not performed in stadiums, screened in theatres or broadcast on tv... There is only one way of consuming them*


This.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



mastercool8695 said:


> I saw that as a siggy of some Digitian two years back.
> but it said "Kill piracy, Steal original CDs"
> or maybe kill was stop.



that was in krishnandu.sarkar siggy


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Shivam24 said:


> you can point out thousand more excuses in favor of piracy, gr8 job. well done..


When has he justified piracy? He's just stating a point - a right point actually.

Infact he rightly pointed out that piracy is not 'stealing'. More like counterfeiting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I agree making a copy of original and distributing it freely is also piracy (coz the developer is losing money on new replicated copy)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Zangetsu said:


> I agree making a copy of original and distributing it freely is also piracy (coz the developer is losing money on new replicated copy)



Unless it is for free, fair use, without any CD Key, crack etc being supplied 

Obviously this excludes DRM free games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Unless it is for free, fair use, without any CD Key, crack etc being supplied
> 
> Obviously this excludes DRM free games.



one will have to read EULA of the original product before distributing it freely


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Zangetsu said:


> one will have to read EULA of the original product before distributing it freely



EULAs are not a problem. Copyright laws permit "fair use" and "non-commercial distribution" of Intellectual Property. When you are making a copy of a CD and distributing it without making money and you are not supplying CD keys to activate the game or circumventing DRM with cracks and all, then you are distributing them as "backup" copies to those who have lost their CD keys.

If EULAs prohibit you from doing that, they run afoul of IP and copyright laws and thus the conflicting segments are not legally enforceable.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^^ Dont you guys think we should educate ourselves against piracy, I have been having this idea (about a month back) about a good thread informing us all about all the things which are actually piracy but are rarely considered as such.
I would be glad if any Mod/Admin/Supermod gives me a green flag to start a thread against piracy. (no, we wont rage wars there.) ,  there wil be Question and Answer or just List and description type pattern to list the things that some of us do unaware of it being piracy. and how its affecting what we may sometimes grow up to be .

hope you got the point.

the pattern would be something like :



Spoiler



<Statement Showing someone doing piracy in some way>
<Description>
<Legal, Free ways to keep yourself out of the deep pit>


Please vote for a green flag to such a thread.
I'll make sure that the thread is well written (unlike this thingy. , I know its a mess  ) and *DOES Enlighten Legal, Free ways to do our work rather than keep pirating, still being unaware*.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

If no piracy, maybe gamers get more ping because of less congestion
Copyright laws swing both ways. One protection for game devs is that the mechanics of a released game don't come under intellectual property rights. This allows zynga or gameloft to thrive on clones.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Extreme Gamer said:


> EULAs are not a problem. Copyright laws permit "fair use" and "non-commercial distribution" of Intellectual Property. When you are making a copy of a CD and distributing it without making money and you are not supplying CD keys to activate the game or circumventing DRM with cracks and all, then you are distributing them as "backup" copies to those who have lost their CD keys.
> 
> If EULAs prohibit you from doing that, they run afoul of IP and copyright laws and thus the conflicting segments are not legally enforceable.



One doesn't just loose their CD key(unless they are 9 yr old kids) , I use cracks on older games which keeps nagging me to insert CD to play the game (al la CoD4) , but one of the main or only uses I found of modern DRM is that I never loose my key or to be more specific games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

getting a CD Key won't be a problem as we have google now a days...although google is restricting the search filter due to DMCA copyright act...but still no success on stopping it completely
just a few days back the adf.ly was blocked to stop piracy 


nothing comes *FREE* even while doing piracy money is being used (torrents etc) ....so don't ever think that u got a pirated content means it was originally forwarded to u free...
OP's title says "u get it for free" 

I once saw this video (i don't remember in news channel I guess)...the pirates are using a huge cabby with 5~6 DVD writers and burning lots of discs in one go, the police confiscates the handbags of pirates and then they have to take back their belongings by paying a penalty to police and this goes one forever


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RCuber said:


> One doesn't just loose their CD key(unless they are 9 yr old kids) , I use cracks on older games which keeps nagging me to insert CD to play the game (al la CoD4) , but one of the main or only uses I found of modern DRM is that I never loose my key or to be more specific games.



Oh snap I meant CDs, not CD keys!

My bad 

Edited above post from CD keys to CDs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



> EULAs are not a problem. Copyright laws permit "fair use" and "non-commercial distribution" of Intellectual Property. When you are making a copy of a CD and distributing it without making money and you are not supplying CD keys to activate the game or circumventing DRM with cracks and all, then you are distributing them as "backup" copies to those who have lost their CD keys.


not entirely correct.it depends on a particular country's laws & in most cases *"backup" means for "private" use only*.you *can not distribute CDs of a commercial software even free* by arguing that it is for those who have lost their original CDs *unless you know about a law in your country allowing it & for that you either need to be a lawyer or have one.*


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

@Shivam24

R.I.P English....


> had got forcibly- was forcibly*
> will you like it if you know that -knew*
> they cheated to this girl-ok cant figure this one
> by a few, actually thousands- oxymoron?
> ...


Took me a while to understand your post, not because it was intellectually above my standard, but because your english screamed of 2nd grade dropout vocabulary and grammar...
Ok,i forgive you,i aint no Grammer Nazi

Putting myself in your shoes,as a debater, i can figure out that you're trying to imply that MY argument is---
 "if a person cant afford a commodity, he is free to steal"
I clearly state that i can differentiate between theft and counterfeiting
Piracy is counterfeiting,not stealing.
Taking your example,if someone makes a duplicate copy, or a clone of my wife, then that's counterfeiting, or piracy  AND NOT THEFT in this context. No forced love here k... 


Shivam, next time you wanna make a comeback, make sure you brush up your english and your common sense. This is the interwebz, your true identity may be hidden, but your dignity can be played around like a pinata...be carefull....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

^^ that was uncalled for.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ that was uncalled for.



Absolutely not. What Shivam24 said didn't make sense. His grammar was horrible, and I am still having difficulty comprehending what he was saying (something like the girl you're marrying was forced into mating with thousands of poor people who couldn't _afford_ girlfriends or hookers, I'm still not sure).


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Absolutely not. What Shivam24 said didn't make sense. His grammar was horrible, and I am still having difficulty comprehending what he was saying (something like the girl you're marrying was forced into mating with thousands of poor people who couldn't _afford_ girlfriends or hookers, I'm still not sure).



Yup. It made no sense to me either. my reply was to wording in mikael_schiffer's post before he edited it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



Anorion said:


> *If no piracy, maybe gamers get more ping because of less congestion
> *Copyright laws swing both ways. One protection for game devs is that the mechanics of a released game don't come under intellectual property rights. This allows zynga or gameloft to thrive on clones.



this isnt even a valid point, stupid to bring this up. network usage has nothing to do with your latency unless you have a 128kbit line. 
isps maintain a 80-85% traffic ratio on their lines and this affects latencies by a max of 5-10. You get high latencies either due to bad routing or physical distance.



whitestar_999 said:


> not entirely correct.it depends on a particular country's laws & in most cases *"backup" means for "private" use only*.you *can not distribute CDs of a commercial software even free* by arguing that it is for those who have lost their original CDs *unless you know about a law in your country allowing it & for that you either need to be a lawyer or have one.*



private use means by the people who have legally purchased the game. Private use does not mean "1" individual. It means as Extreme_Gamer rightly pointed out, not for commercial use / mass distribution. if i have a gaming cafe, for which i buy 1 pc licence and install the game on all of the other 50pc's by just paying for 1 pc thats illegal. If i have 50 friends who bought the game and lost their keys, i am liable to distribute to them the game. 



> The moment you crack DRM (Digital Rights Managemnt) to rip the DVD, you've violated Title I of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act. 17 U.S.C. 1201 prohibits circumvention of DRM . . . Some courts have tried to leaven this rather harsh rule, but most have not. While it's typically hard to detect small-scale circumvention, the question is whether bypassing DRM is legal. The statute sets up some minor exceptions, but our ripper doesn't fall into any of them. So, the moment a studio protects the DVD with DRM, it gains both a technical and a legal advantage—ripping is almost certainly unlawful.
> 
> opyright and Digital Files
> 
> ...


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I buy games which have good multiplayer !


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

DMCA doesn't apply to India.


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

I also buy games which has high VFM. Eg: Sports games which you can play for 1 yr, RPG like Witcher 2. What I don't buy is those single player games/games with bad MP which have 5-6 hr campaign. They are imo not worth the total cost


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



RCuber said:


> DMCA doesn't apply to India.



And India has more relaxed laws about copyright than DMCA. _Capiche_?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



digit1191 said:


> I buy games which have good multiplayer !


Yup, most of us do, even pirates..
Counter Strike 1.6 was my first original game,for a reason


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

In same trend I bought BF:BC2


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

me too counter strike globle offencive


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*

:yawn:
People still post here?
*Mission Accomplished*
*LEVEL UP!*
Lvl 2 troll


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the intern*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> :yawn:
> People still post here?
> *Mission Accomplished*
> *LEVEL UP!*
> Lvl 2 troll



I saw this thread for the first time !!


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 12, 2013)

Would you work for more than 10 hours a day, on a single project, for free ?


----------

